# STrong WorDs!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Byronicle is right! I am not thinking straight again!

I withdraw my comment, post and pictures!

^^


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

this is only going to get ugly


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

umm these turtles are on CITES appendices 2...

http://www.cites.org/eng/app/index.shtml

you shouldn't buy animals that are illegal, it is for a reason. If you respected ecosystems, wildlife, and the importance of conservation, you wouldn't have bought these threatened turtles.

I don't understand you BigFishy, here people defend you whenever others antagonize you, whenever someone has harsh words about you.

Now you are purposely making yourself into a target, the only difference is that this time you deserve it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am dropping this too!

or it will become an endless argument!

XD SoRRy!

I deserved it! SoRRY! 

xD


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> what if that person's PET is mine to begin with??? I am just trying to protect him from getting critize


critize?

for it to be "yours" to begin with, you must have bought it first which is encouraging smuggling illegal animals.

you already said you and your friends bought some


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Byronicle is right! I am not thinking straight again!
> 
> I withdraw my comment, post and pictures!
> 
> ^^


you want to start thinking straight, do some research before you purchase anything. Being ignorant and buying a fish without any proper research is not helpful to the fish or any other creature at all.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> critize?
> 
> for it to be "yours" to begin with, you must have bought it first which is encouraging smuggling illegal animals.
> 
> you already said you and your friends bought some


Shhhh! change your post!

no more of this! xD 



Byronicle said:


> you want to start thinking straight, do some research before you purchase anything. Being ignorant and buying a fish without any proper research is not helpful to the fish or any other creature at all.


I did my research before purchasing!

^^

I can house it properly! ^^ It will have a good life with me! xD

I did a lot of reasearch on other animals too... hmmmm... I can't satisfy myself xD

Siberian Tiger... *drools* so fluffy and cute xD


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am locking this thread


----------

